

(x', y', t') = (x, y, t - y) - moultano
http://vimeo.com/7878518

======
Charlesmigli
Ahah so funny. How hard is the post processing?

~~~
qznc
I'd guess you need a little bit of RAM, since you need the last y frames, but
there is probably not much computation. Just copy line n from n frames back
into current new frame. Maybe somebody could make an app, which does it in
realtime? Current smartphones should be powerful enough.

